# Projekt Neustart!



## Alyssia88 (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe WoW – Community!

Ich möchte euch hier nun ein Projekt vorstellen, von dem ich mir erhoffe die richtigen Leute zu erreichen, um endlich wieder eine Gilde zu finden wo die Chemie unter den Leuten einfach passt.

Kurz zu mir:

Ich heiße Sebastian, bin 22 Jahre alt und spiele WoW nun seit Mai 2005 mit einigen kleinen Unterbrechungen. 

Ziel dieser Gilde soll sein, relativ schnell Stufe 85 zu erreichen um möglichst schnell in den 10er Raidcontent einzusteigen. Der Memberpool soll sich auf 13-15 Leute beschränken. Finden sich weitaus mehr kann man gerne über eine 2. Gruppe reden. Aufgrund dieses kleinen Memberpools ist es wichtig auf die Klassenbalance zu achten. Seid als flexibel wenn es nachher darum geht eine Klasse zu wählen. Am besten ist, man bespricht sich da via TS wenn feststeht wer alles mitmacht.

Die Raidzeiten dieser Gilde stehen bereits fest. Um möglichst familien- und hobbyfreundlich sein zu können strebe ich 3 feste Tage an. Eventuell einen 4. wenn es nötig ist und die Leute mitziehen. Uhrzeit jeweils von 20:15 - 23:15 Uhr. Ich denke so ist es für alle möglich in Ruhe von der Arbeit nach Hause zu kommen, mit der Familie zu Abend essen oder was sonst noch so im Alltag anfällt.

Ich suche konkret Leute die, wenn möglich, bereits einige Raiderfahrung vorweisen können. Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr aber den Ehrgeiz mitbringen eure Klasse nahezu perfekt beherrschen zu können. Lasst euch von anderen erfahrenen dabei helfen, lest intensiv Guides zu eurem jeweiligem Specc und Dualspecc, besucht diverse bekannte Seiten wie Elitistjerk etcpp...

Die Gilde soll aber nicht nur aus dem Raid bestehen. Vielmehr erhoffe ich mir eine aktive Gemeinschaft in der man sich untereinander hilft wo es nur nötig ist. Unterstützt euch gegenseitig bei den Berufen. Geht auch mal eine Hero mit obwohl ihr grad wenig Lust habt oder nichts mehr braucht. Nur durch den Zusammenhalt untereinander und der gegenseitigen Unterstützung kann man auch erfolgreich sein. Je besser die Stimmung außerhalb der Raid, umso besser ist dann auch das Raidklima.

Diese Gilde soll lange bestehen. Ich habe keine Lust Zeit und Energier in etwas zu investieren was dann nach 3 Monaten scheitert. Seid euch also sicher, dass ihr absolut hinter einem Neuanfang steht. Wenn ihr euren aktuellen Mainchar nicht aufgeben könnt ist es okay, dann bleibt aber bitte auch diesem Projekt fern. Nichts ist ärgerlicher als nach einige Wochen feststellen zu müssen das 3 Leute gegangen sind und man jetzt wieder neue suchen muss.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch einen kurzen Überblick über dieses Projekt schaffen. Ich werde jetzt in Stichpunkten noch mal zusammenfassen um was es geht und was ich konkret suche:

-Unterstützung in der Gilden- und Raidleitung. Das sollte im optimalen Fall jemand sein, der bereits nachweislich Erfahrung darin hat und auch die Zeit und Motivation mitbringt, die ein solcher Posten benötigt.
-Leute, die in ihrer Klassenwahl flexibel sein können und erstmal nur an das Projekt glauben. Natürlich soll niemand seine Hassklasse spielen müssen aber wenn ihr Tanken wollt gibt es mehr als nur den Krieger dafür. Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine. Ebenfalls sollte Wert auf einen Dualspecc gelegt werden, der im Raid später hilfreich sein kann.
-Jemanden der einen TS 3 – Server bereitstellen kann. Natürlich sind auch andere Voicechats erlaubt wie Mumble o. ä.
-Jemanden der eine repräsentative Homepage gestalten kann ohne nervige Werbung für irgendwelche merkwürdigen Sachen.
-Ehrgeizige, motivierte Spieler die noch einmal die Herausforderung suchen. Die Interesse daran haben eine homogene Gemeinschaft aufzubauen, nicht nur an sich sondern als erstes an die Gilde denken, die einander helfen und sich auch aktiv am Gildengeschehen beteiligen (TS-Aktivität, Forenaktivität, ectpp...)


Sollten sich bis Sonntag genügend Leute gemeldet haben, oder gar schon vorher, werde ich rechtzeitig dafür sorgen, dass wir zusammenkommen und uns über die Eckdaten unterhalten können. Noch steht nicht fest auf welchem Server das ganze stattfinden wird oder welche Fraktion wir beitreten. Aber auch hier bitte ich um flexible Ansichten, denn: Die Gilde/Das Projekt sollte im Vordergrund stehen und da sollten solche Kleinigkeiten eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen.

Ihr könne euch gerne hier im Forum melden. Wer schon aktiv mit mir in Kontakt treten möchte kann das gerne über ICQ oder Skype machen.

ICQ: 562-105-773
Skype: sebastianr.88

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Start in die Woche und freue mich über jede Rückmeldung die ich erhalte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sebastian


----------



## Frauenversteher (18. Januar 2011)

" Noch steht nicht fest auf welchem Server das ganze stattfinden wird oder welche Fraktion wir beitreten."




Da hast Du Dir aber was vorgenommen!
Ich frage mich grad, wie Du die Millionen von Anfragen, bezüglich auf diesen einen Punkt Deines Posts beantworten willst.

Aber trotzdem GL für Dein Vorhaben


----------



## Cytoshape (18. Januar 2011)

Ich finde die Idee intressant.
Jedoch stellen sich mir ein paar fragen.

1. Wie stellst du dir den Neuanfang vor? Sollen die Personen, die mitmachen alle ihre Mains auf den Server transen, oder zusammen hochlvln? Oder ist dies jedem selber überlassen.

2. Wann würdest du dir vorstellen mit dem Raidenanzufangen, damit man abschätzen kann, wieviel Zeit man zum Hochlvln hat (wenn es in Erwägung gezogen wird)

3. Und wieviel Raid exp wird ca verlangt? Vom Cata conntent schon, oder wotlk, was bei mir nicht der Fall wäre, weil ich zu Wotlk nicht gespielt habe und neun mit Cata neu anfangen will/werde^^ (Hätte also nur verstaubte Calssic / Bc raid Erfahrung) Wäre jedoch grundsätzlich intressiert, wenn die Zeit für die Lvl phase vernünftig bemessen wird/ist.


----------



## Alyssia88 (18. Januar 2011)

Hi Cytoshape,

zu 1: Definitiv soll zusammen von vorne begonnen werden, sprich neuer Server mit neuen Chars.

zu 2: Keiner wird gezwungen in Rekordtempo hochzuspielen, dennoch sollte eine angemessene Aktivität vorhanden sein. Sollte festgestellt werden das man nur alle 2 Wochen mal da ist oder die meiste Zeit damit verbracht wird, in OG oder sonstwo zu stehen um dem Handelschannel zu folgen, ist man defintiv falsch hier.

zu 3: Das soll das kleinste Problem sein, solange man aktiv daran arbeitet sich die neuen Bosse durch Guides anzueignen und weiß was auf einen zukommt, wird es daran nicht scheitern.


----------



## Cytoshape (18. Januar 2011)

Nach dem ersuch von dir war es schon irgendwie klar, dass man net nur in og rumchillen soll und net wirklich aktiv ist. Ist ja auch vom Nachteil bei einer kleinen Gilde, wenn z.B. der Mt kaum aktiv ist und somit alle dadrunter zuleiden haben ;-)

Aber hört sich generell alles intressant an. Muss mir nur überlegen, ob ich genug Zeit habe, weil ich momentan mein Abi mache =)

Ps: Wenn ich mich dafür entscheide Zeit zuhaben, wäre ich Healer / Range DD, oder Tank, aber kein Meele DD. Meele DD kann ich net ausstehn^


----------



## Seryma (18. Januar 2011)

Sry für Offtopic, aber du siehst das alles wohl ein wenig zu ernst O.o

3 - 4 Raidtage, man muss bei so wenigen Leuten praktisch immer dabei sein...
Außerdem setzt du voraus, dass man sämtliche Guides gelesen hat und alles kennt - ein guter Spieler muss nie auf vorgegebene Speccs zurückgreifen & schwachsinnige Guides angucken!
Und wenn man alles kennt - warum sollte man neu anfangen?!

Mal abgesehen davon verlangst du von den Leuten, dauernd dabei zu sein... wenn 3 Leute abspringen ist das Projekt gescheitert?! Dann geb ich dem Projekt maximal einen Monat, die Regeln sind einfach viel zu krass...

ich fühle mich an den Typ erinnert, der hier mal für ne WoW-Ordensbruderschaft gesucht, die wirklich 24/7 nix anderes machen sollte^^


----------



## Cytoshape (18. Januar 2011)

Seryma schrieb:


> Sry für Offtopic, aber du siehst das alles wohl ein wenig zu ernst O.o
> 
> 3 - 4 Raidtage, man muss bei so wenigen Leuten praktisch immer dabei sein...
> Außerdem setzt du voraus, dass man sämtliche Guides gelesen hat und alles kennt - ein guter Spieler muss nie auf vorgegebene Speccs zurückgreifen & schwachsinnige Guides angucken!
> ...



Joa das stimmt schon, aber ob man später am abend nu nen paar h raidet, oder sinnlos in og rumgammelt / hc inis macht seh ich jetzt net so den großen unterschied.
Und ganz ehrlich wenn liest man sich als ehrfahrener Spieler doch eh nur raid guides durch und das dauert nu auch net ewig und ich finde die raidzeiten angenehmer, als die die um 19uhr anfangen und um 23 uhr oder so aufhören ...


----------



## Alyssia88 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich denke jedem ist es selbst überlassen wie er seine Freizeit verbringt. Wenn man später beim Raid 3 Tage die Woche damit zubringt für 3 Stunden online zu sein, ist das noch lange nicht Hardcore oder sonst was. Es entspricht dem Schnitt einer jeden normalen Raidgilde. Du hast recht, vielleicht ist ein pool von 13 -15(!!) Leuten nicht sehr viel aber ausreichend um einen fortlaufenden Raidfluss aufrechtzuerhalten. 

Zudem habe ich nirgends behauptet das man alles kennen muss oder jeden Guide bereits gelesen hat. Ich sage nur, steht ein bestimmter Raid an, bereitet man sich darauf vor. Dazu gehört auch ein entsprechender Guide.

Das Argument mit den vorgegebenen Speccs hat vielleicht zu Classic und BC gegolten. Seit Wotlk ist es kaum noch möglich anders viele verschiedene Skillungen als Raidtauglich zu bezeichnen. Mit Cata hat man sogar kaum noch Möglichkeiten kreativ zu sein und trotzdem wirkungsvoll zu bleben.

Ich verlange von den Leuten Loyalität. Wenn sie sich für das projekt entscheiden, sollen sie es voll und ganz tun oder es sein lassen. Magst du Leute die alle 3 Wochen ihre Gilde wechseln?

gruß


----------

